# Office 365 >  >  Lync server 2010 with 0365 failed to apply multiple SIP domain

## 1image

Scenario: Lync Server 2010 Enterprise Edition, 2 front end servers.

I need to configure valid simple meeting URL's for a handful of SIP Domains. "Contoso.com" is my main SIP domain, fabrickscome.com is an additional SIP domain.

I've tried this (simple url naming option 3): http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../gg398287.aspx

but it does not work, I can't add lync.contoso.com as it's the FQDN of my pool.

I tried lyncmeeting.contoso.com/fabrickscome/meet (and making a DNS A record for lyncmeeting.contoso.com pointing to my pool) but everytime I try that, Lync Online Meeting crashes immediately and I get this error in event viewer on the front end servers.

A user tried to create a conference with no Simple URL of type Meet available. This configuration will not work for scheduled conferences. Ad-hoc conferences may be created but join functionality will be impaired.

Domain: fabrickscome.com
Cause: Missing Simple URL configuration for this domain.
Resolution:
Create a Simple URL configuration of type Meet for the failing domain.

Please help!

----------

